# Why not just work at Costco or Bloomingdales instead of Uber?



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

UPDATE, Costco increased their minimum wage to $13.50 an hour.
18 year old kids are making that, which is double of what an Uber driver makes,in many markets 

I know that Costco has a starting salary of about $11.75 an hour and a 25 cent raise every 400 hours of work.
There are cashiers who make like 22 or 23 an hour at Costco because they've been working there so long.
Bloomingdales has a starting salary of something like $13.50 an hour and I think some people who work there get commission too.


----------



## joffie (Jan 31, 2016)

For one position at Costco how many you think would apply?
400? 4000?

Any fool and a car can "make money" and driver with Uber.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Because Costco looks for individuals with strong experience and work ethic. 

Bloomingdales looks for good looking, energetic people that know how to sell. 

So there's that...


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

It's called "barrier to entry." The only barriers to entry for rideshare driving are:

1) Have a 4-door car
2) Don't be a felon

Any shmuck can be a rideshare driver, and there are lots and lots of shmucks in the world. Which means that Uber and Lyft have essentially an unlimited supply of drivers.

People wonder why Uber and Lyft treat their drivers so horribly. And the answer is: because they can.


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

Costco and Bloomingdales have a schedule. Me no like schedules.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Aztek98 said:


> Costco and Bloomingdales have a schedule. Me no like schedules.


You're not going to have many options then. Western civilization runs on schedules. If you are unwilling or unable to conform to this reality, you will be stuck in a low-paying, dead-end job like this one until you tap out of life. Rideshare driving prepares you for literally no other job and is a complete resume-killer. You'd be better off putting on your resume that you were in a coma than divulging you were an Uber driver.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Part timing is the only way for Uber.


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

because I work mon-fri 0730-1600 at a hospital. Finding a part time job that allows me to work a full-time job already is really hard. I have debt to pay off, not doing this forever. Plus I can claim my phone and miles on my taxes and instead of it being automatically deducted out of each check, I'm able to pay off the debt faster and then stop.


----------



## df60532 (Aug 26, 2015)

Sal, good question to ask. I have to (mostly) agree with all the responses. 

Try applying online at your local store. Costco hires "seasonal" employees for the summer (mostly college kids), and for the holidays. If you know someone that can help you get your foot in door, even better.

It's no cake walk. A lot of people quit because they simply refuse to work hard.

I drive a few hours on my days off. Vacation money. I'm taking my GF to Europe next summer.


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

df60532 said:


> Sal, good question to ask. I have to (mostly) agree with all the responses. I work there full time. I work my butt off, glad to do it considering the pay and benefits.
> 
> Try applying online at your local store. Costco hires "seasonal" employees for the summer (mostly college kids), and for the holidays. If you know someone that can help you get your foot in door, even better.
> 
> ...


What part!?


----------



## df60532 (Aug 26, 2015)

Of Europe?


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

df60532 said:


> Of Europe?


Yeah. ...if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> You're not going to have many options then. Western civilization runs on schedules. If you are unwilling or unable to conform to this reality, you will be stuck in a low-paying, dead-end job like this one until you tap out of life. Rideshare driving prepares you for literally no other job and is a complete resume-killer. You'd be better off putting on your resume that you were in a coma than divulging you were an Uber driver.


Well Flarp I got that covered. I have an excellent career with my main job and I make my own schedule. I do rideshare part time and do pretty well.

With no schedule.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

My friend, if you have to resort to this silly gig despite an "excellent career"... I'm not sure what to tell ya


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

ND379 said:


> because I work mon-fri 0730-1600 at a hospital. Finding a part time job that allows me to work a full-time job already is really hard. I have debt to pay off, not doing this forever. Plus I can claim my phone and miles on my taxes and instead of it being automatically deducted out of each check, I'm able to pay off the debt faster and then stop.


Ditto, I have a 8-5 full time job & only get to drive a couple of hrs after work & Saturdays (Sundays are almost sacred) ... A part-time requires a schedule that I'm sure will interfere w/ my regular job where I have seniority + benefits


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I have to work for a major manufacturing company during the week to supplement my Uber income.


----------



## df60532 (Aug 26, 2015)

ND379 said:


> Yeah. ...if you don't mind me asking.


Haha Why would I mind?

Not 100% sure. I have been to Italy. I'd love to go back, but my GF would prefer we go somewhere that neither of us has seen before. She's never been to Europe so....
Possibly Portugal, and or Spain. ? There's so much history there (anywhere in Europe), almost anything is pretty cool.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Manotas said:


> Ditto, I have a 8-5 full time job & only get to drive a couple of hrs after work & Saturdays (Sundays are almost sacred) ... A part-time requires a schedule that I'm sure will interfere w/ my regular job where I have seniority + benefits


Not true. Most places will take your evenings and Saturdays because that's usually when folks are off and shopping. So you'll definitely be needed. If you're good enough, they might even make exceptions for you. Eg, I worked retail and didn't work on Saturdays or Sunday's. Only M-F and this was in a high traffic mall, downtown, with a company that banked over 60% of their 4.75B in sales. Sure the manager initially tried to give me grieve over it. But if you're good, work hard, they'll take that and work with your schedule over others that don't have the same level of skills, dedication and work ethics.



df60532 said:


> Haha Why would I mind?
> 
> Not 100% sure. I have been to Italy. I'd love to go back, but my GF would prefer we go somewhere that neither of us has seen before. She's never been to Europe so....
> Possibly Portugal, and or Spain. ? There's so much history there (anywhere in Europe), almost anything is pretty cool.


Amsterdam


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> My friend, if you have to resort to this silly gig despite an "excellent career"... I'm not sure what to tell ya


Well Flarps 2 weeks a month I travel. 2 weeks I work out of my home office and quite frankly it's boring. I've been doing this part time for 2 years and its paid my daughters college tuition as well as funded the family horse. Stable fees in Maryland aren't cheap!

But thanks for the career advice.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> You're not going to have many options then. Western civilization runs on schedules. If you are unwilling or unable to conform to this reality, you will be stuck in a low-paying, dead-end job like this one until you tap out of life. Rideshare driving prepares you for literally no other job and is a complete resume-killer. You'd be better off putting on your resume that you were in a coma than divulging you were an Uber driver.


LOL, do you have any experience with resumes? I can see putting Uber Driver on your resume maybe causing some judgement. But if you're smart you put Self Employed or Transportation Business Owner. Resume is all about the wording. And if you're doing this work right you have bookkeeping, customer service, conflict resolution, and problem- solving experience with strong computer, app, and phone skills.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> LOL, do you have any experience with resumes? I can see putting Uber Driver on your resume maybe causing some judgement. But if you're smart you put Self Employed or Transportation Business Owner. Resume is all about the wording. And if you're doing this work right you have bookkeeping, customer service, conflict resolution, and problem- solving experience with strong computer, app, and phone skills.


Great point, I like Self Employed or TBO that you listed. I'm fully employed with my MBA and I would most definitely include this on a resume. Employers will see that you have entrepreneurial traits or at the minimum a strong self-driven work ethic. Use keywords like: Managed, lead, spear-headed, created. These are qualifiers that will 'ping' their resume search software. Great points about book keeping and tech skills, all highly marketable when well presented.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Good luck with that, guys. Let me know how it works out for you.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> Good luck with that, guys. Let me know how it works out for you.


 Reading your posts you seem pretty unhappy lol good luck with that *ignore*


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Just realistic. I've been on the planet 40 years and it's always amusing when millennials think they know how the world works


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

To me, it's always amusing when people think wisdom automatically comes with age. You have 5 whole years on me "grandma" and I've been writing my own resumes since I was 16 (that's 19 years, in case math is hard). I've been in charge of hiring and have written training manuals on hiring. Me thinks you ought to go for that coveted Walmart Greeter position.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

BostonBarry said:


> To me, it's always amusing when people think wisdom automatically comes with age. You have 5 whole years on me "grandma" and I've been writing my own resumes since I was 16 (that's 19 years, in case math is hard). I've been in charge of hiring and have written training manuals on hiring. Me thinks you ought to go for that coveted Walmart Greeter position.


Well, no offense but if you're driving for Uber or Lyft you are, ipso facto, a loser on the job market. So I don't think this is the place to be bragging about your resume writing skills because clearly they have not served you well.

I will easily admit that I suck at working. I've never liked having a job and I'm a terrible employee. but I'm not pretending to be anything else here.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

I've been (highlights): 

Loews Cineplex -
Supervisor
Corporate Trainer
Protectionist (Union job) 

Best Buy-
Supervisor

Springfield Theater- 
General Manager (salaried) 

Jeld-Wen Doors-
CNC Operator

Bow Tie Cinemas-
Projection Manager (salaried)

Salem Hospital- 
Operating Room Assistant

Then I became a driver. I drive because I net more income (not having to pay for childcare because I work around their schedule) while being with my kids more and paying less in taxes thanks to the vehicle deductions. 

I have no plans on driving for more than a few years at most. But I enjoy it and it's profitable. Clearly you're so bitter and bought into the negative hype so deeply all you can see are imaginary reasons people are deluding themselves with because they cannot possibly just be better at this, and life, than you are.


----------



## bmalo (Apr 4, 2016)

Love the snide remark regarding millennials and how they think the world works and then in the exact next post you say how you're a terrible worker. Fantastic.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

df60532 said:


> Sal, good question to ask. I have to (mostly) agree with all the responses.
> 
> Try applying online at your local store. Costco hires "seasonal" employees for the summer (mostly college kids), and for the holidays. If you know someone that can help you get your foot in door, even better.
> 
> ...


POST # 9/df60532: Sanity.......HOORAY!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Manotas said:


> Ditto, I have a 8-5 full time job & only get to drive a couple of hrs after work & Saturdays (Sundays are almost sacred) ... A part-time requires a schedule that I'm sure will interfere w/ my regular job where I have seniority + benefits


POST#15/Manotas: "Senority + Benefits"
Kinda like those
"Minion Goggles" and Denim Coveralls ?

Bison Chortling !


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Aztek98 said:


> Well Flarps 2 weeks a month I travel. 2 weeks I work out of my home office and quite frankly it's boring. I've been doing this part time for 2 years and its paid my daughters college tuition as well as funded the family horse. Stable fees in Maryland aren't cheap!
> 
> But thanks for the career advice.


POST # 19/Aztek98: Hmmmmm....in MD.,
huh? Horse...too.
Could you arrange a "Trampling on-
Demand" of another "Wicked Tedious"
Member ? Me and St. Comity of Chicago
are "going halfsies" on the "Accident".
It WILL buy alotta "Thoroughbred Chow"!

Bison Chortling !


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Flarpy said:


> You're not going to have many options then. Western civilization runs on schedules. If you are unwilling or unable to conform to this reality, you will be stuck in a low-paying, dead-end job like this one until you tap out of life. Rideshare driving prepares you for literally no other job and is a complete resume-killer. You'd be better off putting on your resume that you were in a coma than divulging you were an Uber driver.


POST # 6/Flarpy: For an Alleged Lyft
Driver in San Diego
you have a Surprisingly Anti-Driver
Mindset and Attitude. Thank God
people don't have to Interview with
YOU. [Unless you're an "Undercover"
for #Travis K. Whatapr♤♡k!]


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

joffie said:


> For one position at Costco how many you think would apply?
> 400? 4000?
> 
> Any fool and a car can "make money" and driver with Uber.


POST # 2/joffie: Costco is in OZ ?!


----------



## joffie (Jan 31, 2016)

Yes


Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 2/joffie: Costco is in OZ ?!


http://www.costco.com.au/About/CostcoAustralia.shtml Since 2009


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

joffie said:


> Yes
> 
> http://www.costco.com.au/About/CostcoAustralia.shtml Since 2009


POST # 34/joffie: DINKUM 'STRINE ? !
For EIGHT years now ?
Cor blimey.... "Bob" IS MY UNCLE !
Please wave "Ahoy!" to my "Melbun
Matey" UberPlates when you see
him next.

MentoringBison: Endearingly Droll


----------



## Sxndriux (Oct 4, 2015)

So many reasons! But mostly Uber/lyft doesn't care whether I'm overqualified or over-educated or likely to leave the job in a short time. So this is a quick way for me to make money


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Aztek98 said:


> I've been doing this part time for 2 years and its paid my daughters college tuition as well as funded the family horse. Stable fees in Maryland aren't cheap!
> 
> But thanks for the career advice.


"Family horse?" Ah, conspicuous consumption, Veblen would be proud!

Here's some life advice: don't buy horses. Then you won't have to work a crap job to fund your excessive consumption.

This is why I despise people who work Uber to make "extra income." Those hours take away from their lives, go to buying completely unnecessary crap, and take income away from people who need the money to, say, buy food rather than horses.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

I like the control I have. I can work when I want and have zero so called superiors over me. Cosco sucks Ive worked there back in 02 and bloomdales forget about it people shouldn't be kissing peoples asses all day ill pass


----------



## acanas (Mar 23, 2016)

I drive for Uber/Lyft instead of another job because:

1. I already have a 40 hours a week professional job
2. I can use the extra money for student loans, travelling, having fun, etc
3. The scheduling flexibility is second to none, if I took an actual part time job I'd have to work in a much stricter schedule
4. It's fun, I'm an extrovert and I enjoy meeting the people I drive
5. It's a fun puzzle to try to figure out how to be smart and actually make money
6. It's quite simply much more fun than working a cash register or at Starbucks


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

acanas said:


> I drive for Uber/Lyft instead of another job because:
> 
> 1. I already have a 40 hours a week professional job
> 2. I can use the extra money for student loans, travelling, having fun, etc
> ...


Just as you, I also do Uber to I can explore Downtown/Midtown/Buckhead area of Atlanta while making money doing it. I've lived in the Burbs of Atlanta for 2 years working a 40 hour week professional job, albeit a start up company, so the ability to explore Downtown area while getting paid for it appeals to me. I'm in a marketing so I sit behind a computer all day, Uber gets me to drive around in my car and getting to know the city and new people.

It's not just about the money for me, I'd hate to be stocking shelves or standing at a register all day at a Costco...


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I think having uber as a second job is nice. Extra money to complement what you already do when you want it. 

There are some in their 20swho do it full time and I think that's pretty lame. You're not saving for retirement, you're not getting skills that will help you in your career but what do you expect. Some people say they just don't want someone else telling them what to do. Would you expect anything else from the "me me me" generation? (In my 20s myself)


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> Great point, I like Self Employed or TBO that you listed. I'm fully employed with my MBA and I would most definitely include this on a resume. Employers will see that you have entrepreneurial traits or at the minimum a strong self-driven work ethic. Use keywords like: Managed, lead, spear-headed, created. These are qualifiers that will 'ping' their resume search software. Great points about book keeping and tech skills, all highly marketable when well presented.


I'm sorry but if you have an MBA and you're not doing your own business but rather doing uber, there is something wrong with this picture. And I'm not saying the mba has to be from Stanford.



Brian G. said:


> I like the control I have. I can work when I want and have zero so called superiors over me. Cosco sucks Ive worked there back in 02 and bloomdales forget about it people shouldn't be kissing peoples asses all day ill pass


I'm not sure about Costco but they're unionized no? For Bloomingdales, I think it's funny you think the workers there kiss ass (considering what drivers here have done to get good ratings or "tips).

Because 1) Bloomingdales pay more then minimum (friend used to work there) 2) there's commission on top of that 3) if you don't want to kiss ass to get those commission or even a raise, the base salary you start with still pays more then uber average over a period of time and 4) everyone knows being a snotty SAis part of the shopping experience so it's more of not-kissing-ass


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

It's all about what makes me happy. I could never see myself being someone I'm not. Selling crap may make you some money and you may like doing it but for me I like to actually drive and driving for Uber here in Boston has worked for me making a livable wage 50k per year (45-50hrs a week). I'm 32 years old and have been driving for my salary for almost 15 years now and have a average income of 55k per year. I have been part of a union for 7 years and it was Ok those dues every week are a ***** but that's the price you pay for a little voice and protection.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

if it makes you happy, can't really say much else.

i just know that 50k can be attained without having to work weekends, holidays, and at 40/hrs per week with 4 weeks of paid vacation, sick hours, and benefits on top of the usual medical, dental and vision spiel.

you do not have to kiss ass
unless you want to get ahead and double that 50k
you do not have to deal with difficult customers and let them get away with it
unless you want to get ahead and double that 50k

but more importantly, if you do get 50k driving 45-50 hrs a week with uber, you are doing so on 1099 which means that 50k diminishes pretty quick with the taxes you file (always higher when you're a contractor then w2) and we're not even talking about the expenses/depreciation.

but,

if it makes you happy, driving for uber, then uber on.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

I'll pay very little in taxes and most likely I'll get a decent return (i have 2 children). The 50k is all mine for the most part. Again if selling crap is your thing cool have fun doing it and I'll keep driving oh and as far as my 2014 Camry I own out right now it's not much of a expense and wear and tear is the price of business (not a huge expense).


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

If you're up and up but then again with a salary of 50k and two dependents even if you did it wrong to swing it more favorable towards your favor, the IRS won't care, too low on their income totem.

I don't sell crap, because I don't work at Bloomingdales, but I imagine their stuff is decent, depending on the department you're working on, but either way a step up since it's the "higher" end of Macy's.

That job is actually for an institution where I sit on a desk, do paperwork, and between cases, go online to do research (eg if I'm going to New York or San Diego or Mexico, what activities and food establishments I should visit) and I went on a few local trips around US, usually one within North America, and one overseas in a year.

But whatever you have to say to make yourself feel better about what you're doing. You have two kids to take care of, so it's better you're happy doing what you're doing then to be angry because then they suffer.

Uber isn't for everyone but it seems to work for you.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

What do you do exactly? Did it require a 4 year degree or more? Im guessing you never held a part time to full time driving position huh? (too degrading for you?) The days go by quick so a office job is like this day is lasting forever vs Uber really Ive been online for 8+ hours wow it felt like 4.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Brian G. said:


> What do you do exactly? Did it require a 4 year degree or more? Im guessing you never held a part time to full time driving position huh? (too degrading for you?) The days go by quick so a office job is like this day is lasting forever vs Uber really Ive been online for 8+ hours wow it felt like 4.


Actually I've worked part time while attending HS, college and at one point had multiple part time jobs while going to college (most is 4).

I don't drive for a living, you wouldn't want me to anyways.

Not sure what you mean about the last line but if you want people to believe you when you say you're happy, you might want to be a bit more careful in your responses.  There is nothing "degrading" about doing a part time job; I would take it over nothing. I don't have the mentality when I go after something, that I can't get it. I don't think there is anything wrong with driving for uber if one is truly happy with the way it works BUT I also know that even if I could be let on the streets, driving for a living, that there are other options out there that would make me more money for less work; but that's just me.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

What would be your other options?


----------



## Aharm (Aug 14, 2015)

I only work fri/saturday, or 3 days a week. I'd rather kill myself than work anymore than that, no idea how people do this full time.

This is my only job though, im trying to pursue other things with my life.


----------



## neweagle (May 13, 2015)

The title of this post assumes that Uber is only done by people who are full-timers, or "significant" part-timers. But like some of the other posts in this thread indicate, there is another sizeable group out there: people who are looking make a few bucks with as much flexibility as possible. 

Count me as a part of that group. I just set the Destination Filter and drive as a part of my commute to and from work. LOL it's actually "ridesharing" since I'd be making the trip anyway. My commute is 42 miles round trip, and I average 52 miles & $25 payout per day when I drive pax as a part of the commute. So getting $25 for 10 extra miles of driving, plus the tax writeoff of miles I'd drive anyway, just makes sense to me.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Where can I get this filter destination you speak of??


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

its the little notepad in the upper left corner, if your area has it


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Brian G. said:


> What would be your other options?


Working HR at an institution, or admin, or retail banking, luxury retail, chief of staff, etc


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

All not my cup of tea (shocker) but good luck with those.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

paulmsr said:


> its the little notepad in the upper left corner, if your area has it


It's not there. How long have you driven for Uber?


----------



## Skyviper (Jul 29, 2016)

Aztek98 said:


> Costco and Bloomingdales have a schedule. Me no like schedules.


Exactly!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Brian G. said:


> All not my cup of tea (shocker) but good luck with those.


That's cool; driving for uber isn't my cup of tea either. Like I said, you seem happy with uber for the most part and understand the trade offs. No work is perfect. As long as the goods outweigh the bads.



Skyviper said:


> Exactly!


If you don't like the "set" schedule that they have (which is kind of a joke because you can say you'd like to work mornings or evenings or whatever if you're doing it part time, as long as Friday's, Saturday's and Sunday's, typically the most busy time for retail, remains open...and even then, it's a case by case basis. I had a manager who didn't want to let me go, so she let me have my schedule of Monday-Friday only, no weekends, ever).

You can continue to drive for uber, be happy that you have the "flexibility" or, compromise and work in a place that has less "flexibility" because the pay is better then uber pay


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Lol, 50k is crap nowadays.


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

Brian G. said:


> It's not there. How long have you driven for Uber?


only a couple weeks now.. my notepad for destination just showed up like 2 days ago


----------



## OlDirtySapper (Jul 26, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> Because Costco looks for individuals with strong experience and work ethic.
> 
> Bloomingdales looks for good looking, energetic people that know how to sell.
> 
> So there's that...


Because I still make more grinding in the car then I would working the 20 hours max you will get at one of these places. I am still working way too many hours to do this tho hence the *****ing about the horrible pay. And it is horrible pay when you are getting out earned by every cab driver in town. But if you are smart there are many ways to still come out ahead. Just remember **** uber every chance you get because they are going to **** you over in the end no matter what.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Yes I agree us taxi drivers are getting PAID 2x or some places 3x more than most Uber drivers.......I still don't see the draw............*shrugs*


----------



## Xylphan (Aug 26, 2016)

OlDirtySapper said:


> Because I still make more grinding in the car then I would working the 20 hours max you will get at one of these places...


No, you really aren't.

Seriously, sit down with a real accountant and have them run through the numbers with you. You're not making nearly what you think you are.


----------



## Xylphan (Aug 26, 2016)

shiftydrake said:


> Yes I agree us taxi drivers are getting PAID 2x or some places 3x more than most Uber drivers.......I still don't see the draw............*shrugs*


Uber and others do a good job marketing to people who have no idea about the actual costs and expenses.


----------



## Chicago88 (Feb 7, 2016)

Flarpy said:


> It's called "barrier to entry." The only barriers to entry for rideshare driving are:
> 
> 1) Have a 4-door car
> 2) Don't be a felon
> ...


* 2) Don't be a "we can find out you are a felon" (btw, we barely look)


----------



## NFIH (Jul 26, 2016)

Pride.

So no one's yet mentioned this one, huh? If you previously held a white-collar professional job (and I fall into that category) and have fallen on hard times because of job loss (again, I fall into that category), it can be an unacceptable come-down to go work retail for minimum wage. But somehow Uber seems like less of a come-down because of the flexibility and the relative anonymity (chances are pretty low that you'll run into some former still-employed co-worker, etc.) despite it also being a minimum- or near-minimum-wage job.

For me the only reason I drive Uber is to try and make ends meet until I find a "real" job (and I do think it's quite telling that so many people--defenders and detractors of Uber alike--use the word "real" in this context when driving for Uber). Once that happens, I'll be ditching Uber more quickly than you can spell it.


----------



## the rebel (Jun 12, 2016)

I did it full time to transition to a new career path and buy time to get into that path, right now I am driving Uber during the slow time of that new career path and trying to supplement my income and pay off some debt from when I was ubering full time. I drove for Uber/Lyft due to needing flexibility and some cash flow so that I did not end up in the retail or some other crap job and getting stuck while trying to get a real business started.


----------



## CrazyTaxi (Aug 22, 2016)

I didn't read the whole thread, but I make weekly well above the average Costco employee. I like being able to work my own schedule and stop and start anytime I please. The influx of cash has allowed me to pay off lingering debt. The potential to make an extra few hundred dollars at will just by putting in the time is great. Anytime I feel like making a buck I just flip the switch.

I think the main problem some of you have, is you think value is objective, it isnt, it is subjective. The value one gets from this job is entirely unique to each driver.

I could easily say, why work at Costco when you could sell drugs or pimp out women? You can make more money! You would reply "that is illegal and against my moral values." That would be because you value your morals and obeying the law more than money. In the case of an Uber driver, they may value the love of driving, the income potential, and the freedom, over being on a schedule with a boss to please, and the same repetitive day over and over.

Uber allows us to experience new things almost daily. There is so much value in this job from my perspective.


----------



## Xylphan (Aug 26, 2016)

CrazyTaxi said:


> I didn't read the whole thread, but I make weekly well above the average Costco employee.


Really? According to Glassdoor a cashier earns $12-$15/hour, and Costco's employee benefits page states paid vacation, health, dental, vision, short and long term disability, matching 401k, and life insurance. And you don't have to kill your car to do it.

You're in San Diego. According to Uber's rate estimator your base is $0. That doesn't look promising. Post your miles, hours, and revenue after Uber takes their cut. From there we can whittle down your revenue with expenses to see what you're net is. Then we can take out chunks for all those lovely benefits from your net and see if you're actually better off.

I'm willing to bet that you're not nearly as well off as you think you are.


----------



## adrep1984 (Sep 5, 2016)

Sal29 said:


> I know that Costco has a starting salary of about $11.75 an hour and a 25 cent raise every 400 hours of work.
> There are cashiers who make like 22 or 23 an hour at Costco because they've been working there so long.
> Bloomingdales has a starting salary of something like $13.50 an hour and I think some people who work there get commission too.


My last job paid ober 20 an hour before the company closed down. I have had plenty of chances to interview with other companies and make close to 30 an hour, but I do uber whenever I want, I'm not trapped in a office, going to stupid meetings, and stuck under a boss.

Plus if you break down your day to include the time it takes to get ready , drive in and home (which is not free) forced 1 hour lunch unpaid. How much are you really making at 13.50 an hour.


----------



## Xylphan (Aug 26, 2016)

adrep1984 said:


> My last job paid ober 20 an hour before the company closed down. I have had plenty of chances to interview with other companies and make close to 30 an hour, but I do uber whenever I want, I'm not trapped in a office, going to stupid meetings, and stuck under a boss.
> 
> Plus if you break down your day to include the time it takes to get ready , drive in and home (which is not free) forced 1 hour lunch unpaid. How much are you really making at 13.50 an hour.


You're forgetting benefits, paid time off, 401k, etc. In addition, that's guaranteed income, not guesswork income. You're also not depreciating your car through the floor, don't need to pay for extra insurance, and are in far less danger than you are ride-sharing.


----------



## adrep1984 (Sep 5, 2016)

Xylphan said:


> You're forgetting benefits, paid time off, 401k, etc. In addition, that's guaranteed income, not guesswork income. You're also not depreciating your car through the floor, don't need to pay for extra insurance, and are in far less danger than you are ride-sharing.


You mean the 401 k that didn't exist and the benefits that cost me 87 bucks a pay check? Also the hour long drive in and home without pay, not to mention the hour long unpaid lunch. Your car depreciates sitting in your drive way. I have a 2013 sonata not many people are looking to pay top dollar for a 2013 sonata in 2019 regardless of über or mileage. Also uber has insurance that covers you from the moment you accept a ride to the moment you drop them off at which point you park and wait for the next ride.


----------



## Xylphan (Aug 26, 2016)

adrep1984 said:


> You mean the 401 k that didn't exist and the benefits that cost me 87 bucks a pay check?


Pre-tax dollars, and subsidized by your employer. And even Walmart offers 401K so I'm not sure what job you were working at.



adrep1984 said:


> Also the hour long drive in and home without pay, not to mention the hour long unpaid lunch.


Hour? The average commute is not an hour. Regardless, you don't get paid when you're not working. Uber isn't paying you for lunch, and it isn't paying you to drive around aimlessly while looking for a ping.



adrep1984 said:


> Your car depreciates sitting in your drive way. I have a 2013 sonata not many people are looking to pay top dollar for a 2013 sonata in 2019 regardless of über or mileage.


Mileage depreciates your car at an exponential rate, not time. A low mileage 2013 Sonata is worth considerably more than a 2013 Sonata with 150,000 miles on it. A full time Uber driver can triple the average miles driven per year, effectively compressing 9 years or so of depreciation into the span of 3 while simultaneously incurring larger maintenance expenses.



adrep1984 said:


> Also uber has insurance that covers you from the moment you accept a ride to the moment you drop them off at which point you park and wait for the next ride.


You're one accident away from finding out exactly how limited that coverage is. You really need to make sure you understand exactly what Uber's insurance covers, because it doesn't cover nearly what you think it does. You also better make sure your regular insurance won't drop you like a hot potato if/when they find out you're driving for Uber.

But you can keep deluding yourself. You certainly have a lot of good company.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

adrep1984 said:


> Plus if you break down your day to include the time it takes to get ready , drive in and home (which is not free) forced 1 hour lunch unpaid. How much are you really making at 13.50 an hour.


LOL


adrep1984 said:


> You mean the 401 k that didn't exist and the benefits that cost me 87 bucks a pay check? Also the hour long drive in and home without pay, not to mention the hour long unpaid lunch. Your car depreciates sitting in your drive way. I have a 2013 sonata not many people are looking to pay top dollar for a 2013 sonata in 2019 regardless of über or mileage. Also uber has insurance that covers you from the moment you accept a ride to the moment you drop them off at which point you park and wait for the next ride.


LOL at this, absolutely LOL!

Many employers offer 401k or some type of retirement benefit. Yes, it's not free.

I know, I know. How dare a company not give you insurance for free?!

How dare a company not pay you to stuff your face?!

How dare a company not pay you to get ready and drive to work?!

Who told you to live an hour away? No wonder you drive for uber.


----------



## adrep1984 (Sep 5, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> LOL
> 
> LOL at this, absolutely LOL!
> 
> ...


Many Companies do offer 401 k mine didn't. (Worked at a school)

I never said I expected anything for free although when you put in serious time for a company it would be nice to see they care about your well being by offering a free health package. I was simply pointing out that it is an expense, along with driving your car into work is.

I live in LA and was less then 10 miles from the office it just took an hour to drive in. (Traffic) I'm happy that you were able to find something right around the corner from your house but that's not everyone's reality even if they want it to be.

Also I was saying lunch is forced and not payed yet it still takes up your time. They don't let you skip it and go home after 8 hours they add an hour so you are there for 9.

Just trying to make the point that costs still exist when you work at a regular job, and you could end up spending about 12 hours of your day from the minute you walk out the door to the minute you walk in, all for an 8 hour shift so if you break down time dedicated to a day it's less then the 13.50 Costco pays.

Uber I dedicate 8 flexible hours, 5 days a week and don't have to deal with a shitty boss or a schedule and Always make more then 13.50 pre tax after expenses.

Company closed down and I just had a baby so I need to stay flexible for a few months is why I do uber. Its temporary I can come and go as I please, and gives me time with my family. By no means is it the best paying job on earth or anything like that but it's their when you need it. As I stated above I have been offered 30 per hour and said "not right now because the flexibility of über right now is priceless".


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

adrep1984 said:


> As I stated above I have been offered 30 per hour and said "not right now because the flexibility of über right now is priceless".


Ok.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Why not work at the B.P. Wharehouse a mile from my house for $24.00 an hour.

I could ride a bike to work . . .


----------



## adrep1984 (Sep 5, 2016)

Xylphan said:


> Pre-tax dollars, and subsidized by your employer. And even Walmart offers 401K so I'm not sure what job you were working at.
> 
> Hour? The average commute is not an hour. Regardless, you don't get paid when you're not working. Uber isn't paying you for lunch, and it isn't paying you to drive around aimlessly while looking for a ping.
> 
> ...


I worked at a school and I drove 10 miles to get there in LA traffic that's an hour commute.

As far as the car thing goes I do repairs myself and have been making enough over the last few months (when I started über full time) to make some money after expenses depreciation included. More then the 13.50 mentioned. This is temporary not my career for the next 5 years....


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Why not make synthetic marijuana at home with herbs ordered off the internet and make thousands a week ?

Oh yea,idiots used toxic herbs that caused problems,now it's illegal . . .

I would have to break laws like Uber now to gain market share . . .

Damn shame.

Could have gave the downline a oz. For every q.p. they moved ,and just did route sales.

Kind of like Uber flooding the market with drivers.

Somebody always gets greedy and makes a mess.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> Because Costco looks for individuals with strong experience and work ethic.
> 
> Bloomingdales looks for good looking, energetic people that know how to sell.
> 
> So there's that...


If an Uber Driver doesn't have " "work ethic" , who does ?

Someone like Uber will pull a corporate raid on costco,gut the retirement, cut wages to $7.00 an hour ,and reduce hours to 28 a week.

Why pay people when you can pocket the money.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

It would be great if Costco/Bloomingdales/et al would flex their schedule to accommodate MY current full time schedule.

I have a full-time job from 0600-1600, then Uber afterwards. The ONLY thing I like about driving is the FLEXIBILITY of the schedule, because I decide when to drive.

Now that my wife lost her job, I have the opportunity to drive more hours on my terms. Do I like driving? No, but I have no choice at this time. I did take time off from driving from Jan to July this year, and it felt great!


----------



## Wayne_brain (Jul 18, 2016)

I am 65 years old and am counting down the days until I reach 66 [full social security]. I am in good health and work a day job [24 hours].
UBER is a part time gig, pay is not the issue&#8230; I drive only 12 hours per week [SELECT]. Side comments: not easy to get any job when you are
65...


----------

